# Jobs



## Ducky21 (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi I’m looking into moving this year how do I find job sites please


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

You'll obviously know from your research that many Portuguese have moved away in order to find work etc. and , generally, you'll also need a reasonable command of the language to even apply for most jobs. All the big agencies have a search facility in English which includes "Portugal" as a searchable location - but as you have not included the area where you'll be living you'll have to check the transport links from there to whichever job you apply for as there's not much point in looking for possible work everywhere as it'll just be a waste of time. Also without being here how can you even go to an interview - most serious jobs will require you to attend in person with paperwork for a first interview. Here is a link to approx 5,500 direct job adverts which are on the normal "small ads" but obviously being Portugal they are in Portuguese. https://www.olx.pt/emprego/


----------

